# A Couple of Pretty Bugs



## ticktock01 (Nov 25, 2007)

Here are a couple of recent shots taken in my backyard this past summer.














C&C Welcome and appreciated.

Terry


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 25, 2007)

Whoa. Look at those tiny elf wings on that green thing inside the flower! I do like the reduction to just the three colours we have in that second photo, too. Pity about its "mouth" gone out of focus, but I am sure you had only a hair's width of DOF with the settings?

The butterfly on the echinacea flower is a classic, I think!


----------



## anuragbhateja (Nov 25, 2007)

Simply beautiful!!!!!!!


----------

